# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 31)



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2019)

*What tools significantly changed how you do woodwork?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, Doc and the wood spinner, and the crazy Minisootan too....


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jul 28, 2019)

The Lathe and all the associated tools. Before that I really didn't do much woodworking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 28, 2019)

They've all changed how I woodwork in various ways. But the biggest change - and leap forward - was the day I got my first table saw. That opened up a whole new world of possibilities.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2019)

My answer is more about tools that changed how I acquire wood rather than how I work it, kinda the same really. Most important tool would be my chainsaw mill, it has really opened up the door for free wood and wood that would otherwise be very expensive to purchase.





Next is 2 tools that go hand in hand, a jointer and a planer. They allow me to process rough lumber into dimensioned usable stock. Next up would be my pallet breaking tool, this should really be the first tool to get since it is the least expensive to make but really makes it easy to find free wood.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2019)

my trailer

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 28, 2019)

The lathe really opened the door for me and woodworking. The bandsaw has aided in cutting wood for the lathe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Jul 28, 2019)

My Saw Stop table saw is the latest tool that has changed the way I go about processing wood, but the tool that changed my woodworking to most is the CNC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 28, 2019)

My lathe, as it’s the tool and type of woodworking i do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 28, 2019)

Hmmm—- two things come mind.
First is my Shopsmith— was a really good way to have power tools in a small amount of space. It really let me explore how to use tools and try lotsa new things—- that’s how I discovered Turning!!. Still have it & have upgraded it, thanks to stuff on ebay.
The other would be the tv/computer. Since I can learn just by _seeing_ things done, it’s made a huge difference in what I can do. Books are ok and have used them, but static pics require more thought and invariably leave something out—- like “How’d ya get there from the last pic???”

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2019)

The lathe... Everything used to be square, now I make round things too!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 28, 2019)

My space was designed for the boat. It went away and in came a lathe. Then all heck broke loose.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2019)

Definitely my table saw. I've used all kinds of saws in my days, but for woodworking, the table saw transformed my ability to cut lumber, and take me into the big boy's world of woodworking! The next large tool I want to buy is a drum sander, which I am anticipating will be a huge improvement/time saver vs the random orbital sander which I use now. Chuck

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Acadian (Aug 4, 2019)

I used to throw clay on wheels, then I realized I could used a lathe to do the same thing with wood. I could not only turn on the Lathe, but I could also finish a piece without having to give up control to a kiln. I love my lathes and they did change my obsessions from clay to wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 25, 2019)

I would say my Pin Router. It supported my business for 10 years, then lost the contract to the person I had the contract with. 

I continually upgraded to better quality tools as I went along. 

Today, I will definitely say my Chuck Plate and Tail Stock Steady are the tools that have made me the woodturner I am today. Without them, I would be just a mediocre turner, doing one or two pieces a year instead of the hundred plus pieces per year I currently do. If I wasn't busy making other tools, I'd probably be making over 300 per year. 

The Knee Mill and metal lathe my friend lets me use can also be included as machines that changed how I do wood work. These two machine are the reason I'm only doing 100 pieces instead of 300 per year..................Jerry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 25, 2019)

Router and no.5 plane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

